# No Playback Devices? [RESOLVED]



## Delta-663

Hey, folks. Got a slight problem here. I'm trying to help a friend with her computer issues, which she mentioned as a total loss of sound capability a while back. I came over and checked it out, and the control panel tab is telling me she has no audio playback devices whatsoever. I've seen this kind of thing done before, but can't say I've actually solved one myself. 

She's got a Compaq Presario S6000CL, if that helps any. The rest of the specifications, I'm not entirely sure of, but I'm quite certain that everything is stock; she hasn't added or changed anything since she bought it.


----------



## mattlock

*Re: No Playback Devices?*

Hello Delta and Welcome to TSF.

Go into device manager ( Right click on "My Computer" go to properties. Hardware tab then device manager) Under Sound/Game Controller se if you have any devices with a yellow exclamation point. If so, right click on it and uninstall the device. Then right click again and scan for hardware changes and allow the device to reinstall.

If that doesn't work then try updating the driver.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=386640&lang=en

Post back with your results, questions, or concerns.

Matt


----------



## Delta-663

*Re: No Playback Devices?*

I appreciate the assistance. Went to the device manager, and under the sound/video/game controllers I'm not seeing anything out of the ordinary. No exclamation points of any kind. Here's what I see:

Audio Codecs
Legacy Audio Drivers
Legacy Video Capture Drivers
Media Control Devices
Realtek AC'97 Audio For VIA (R) Audio Controller
Video Codecs


Is there something missing from the list, or something there that shouldn't be? Two of those may be from my short-lived attempt at updating a driver yesterday, I might add...


----------



## mattlock

*Re: No Playback Devices?*



Delta-663 said:


> I appreciate the assistance. Went to the device manager, and under the sound/video/game controllers I'm not seeing anything out of the ordinary. No exclamation points of any kind. Here's what I see:
> 
> Audio Codecs
> Legacy Audio Drivers
> Legacy Video Capture Drivers
> Media Control Devices
> Realtek AC'97 Audio For VIA (R) Audio Controller
> Video Codecs
> 
> 
> Is there something missing from the list, or something there that shouldn't be? Two of those may be from my short-lived attempt at updating a driver yesterday, I might add...


What happened when you tried to update the driver? Did you remove the devices though device manager and let them reinstall?


----------



## Delta-663

*Re: No Playback Devices?*

I downloaded the driver from that link you posted, actually, thinking that there was just something there I wasn't seeing. I'm still learning, so I figured it's quite possible. Extracted it once it finished downloading, and it told me that the driver wasn't found, then closed.


----------



## mattlock

*Re: No Playback Devices?*

Let's try this. 
Boot into safe mode and go into device manager. Right click on and uninstall each of the following:
Audio Codecs
Legacy Audio Drivers
Legacy Video Capture Drivers
Media Control Devices
Realtek AC'97 Audio For VIA (R) Audio Controller
Video Codecs
and anything else that my be listed under sound devices. Also click on "View", "Show hidden devices" and see if there are any exclamation marks. If so, uninstall them also and reboot into normal mode. Windows will detect the devices and automatically reinstall them.

If it still doesn't work Please download and install Everest Click "Report", "Custom Selection" and uncheck "Benchmark". Click next and save it as a "Plain Text" file. Add the file to your next post as an attachment.

To add an attachment click "Go Advanced" then click the paperclip and browse to the file.


----------



## dan10107

*Re: No Playback Devices?*

hi i having the same problem


----------



## mattlock

*Re: No Playback Devices?*



dan10107 said:


> hi i having the same problem


Hello Dan and Welcome to TSF. Please start your own thread on your issue, and we'll address your problems there.

Be sure to list your system specs when you start your thread.
Thanks, 

Matt


----------



## mattlock

*Re: No Playback Devices?*

Delta, I haven't heard from in a couple of days. Any progress on your sound issue?


----------



## Delta-663

*Re: No Playback Devices?*

Sorry about the disappearing, I haven't been anywhere near her computer lately. Just moved into a new place and all, trying to get settled in. However, tomorrow I'm going to be here for long enough to try it. I'll reply then.

Your assistance is much appreciated.


----------



## Delta-663

*Re: No Playback Devices?*

It worked flawlessly! Sound's back, and no problems with it.


----------



## mattlock

*Re: No Playback Devices?*

Good deal Delta. Glad to HEAR it. :grin:

We are always happy to help.:wave:


----------

